# need help lowering 2wd king cab



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

I have a '90 2wd king cab that I would like to lower, I know I need blocks for the rear but I'm not sure how to lower the front since I have torsion bars. Do I need new spindels? Any info would be very appriciated Thanks!


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

*go to sportruck.com*

no offence to anybody here but most drive cars and are into racing not sport trucks. i am and i get all my sport truck info from sportruck.com. go there and ask this question and you will get you answers.
laterz
chad


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

*Torsion bars work*

I decided to try lowering my hardbody with the torsion bars and it worked. It was sorta difficult since the threaded bolt was so long i couldnt find a socket long enough, i hat to use a regular wrench. It took about 80 small cranks(thats the furtest i could turn the wrench b/c of the bracket) and that brought it down around 2 inches. Havent bought the blocks yet for the rear but they will be in soon. Ill do final front end adjustments after i put the 3" blocks in. Good Luck, oh yea it took maybe 1/2 hour including setting the truck up on the jack stands.

http://www.nissanminis.com/forum/mod.php?mod_cat=11

This site will be helpful when i do the blocks. the torsion bars was basically experimental since i couldnt find any info on specifically how to do it.


----------

